# Warrior Cats rp?



## Mysticstar Moonrise (Feb 5, 2021)

So I am looking to do a NSFW Warrior Cats to. I am happy to discuss specifics and kinks via dm if you are interested.

Just add me on discord: Mysticstar#6963


----------



## Mysticstar Moonrise (Feb 6, 2021)

Oh this is the world of warriors from the series by Erin Hunter btw


----------



## Mysticstar Moonrise (Feb 6, 2021)

Bumb


----------



## sora21345 (Mar 3, 2021)

what's warrior cats?


----------



## Xitheon (Mar 3, 2021)

I love Warrior Cats but I don't RP (I lack the imagination) so I'm afraid I can't help. It sounds like a potentially interesting thing, though.


----------



## Mysticstar Moonrise (Mar 12, 2021)

sora21345 said:


> what's warrior cats?


its a book series by Erin Hunter


----------



## Mysticstar Moonrise (Mar 12, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> I love Warrior Cats but I don't RP (I lack the imagination) so I'm afraid I can't help. It sounds like a potentially interesting thing, though.


honestly i didnt have the imagination at first either. Takkes practice


----------



## sora21345 (Mar 12, 2021)

Mysticstar Moonrise said:


> its a book series by Erin Hunter


I looked it up and i didn't believe there so much books about it


----------



## Mysticstar Moonrise (Mar 13, 2021)

sora21345 said:


> I looked it up and i didn't believe there so much books about it


It is just called Warriors by Erin Hunter it has a TON of books. at least 7 series of 6 as well as one off Super Editions and Mangas


----------



## Cataegus (Mar 14, 2021)

I'm interested definitely. I love doing Warrior Cat RP and am comfortable with both OC and Canon Characters.


----------



## sora21345 (Mar 14, 2021)

do i need to read the books to join?


----------



## Mysticstar Moonrise (Mar 15, 2021)

Cataegus said:


> I'm interested definitely. I love doing Warrior Cat RP and am comfortable with both OC and Canon Characters.


If ya want to add me on Discord. Mysticstar#6963


----------



## Mysticstar Moonrise (Mar 15, 2021)

sora21345 said:


> do i need to read the books to join?


Just a general knowledge of the world


----------



## Cataegus (Mar 15, 2021)

Mysticstar Moonrise said:


> If ya want to add me on Discord. Mysticstar#6963


Sent a request! I'm Sky [He / Him]#5957


----------



## sora21345 (Mar 15, 2021)

welp guess am out don't really know the world


----------

